
Websites, Please Stop Blocking Password Managers. It's 2015 - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/websites-please-stop-blocking-password-managers-2015/
======
therealmarv
Solution for Chrome
[https://github.com/jswanner/DontFuckWithPaste](https://github.com/jswanner/DontFuckWithPaste)
Extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dont-fuck-with-
pas...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dont-fuck-with-
paste/nkgllhigpcljnhoakjkgaieabnkmgdkb)

------
eslachance
Ironically, one of the reasons I'm extremely happy with my current bank is
that it lets me save my password through Chrome on its online banking. Yes, I
know that's no super secure (I'm not sure how Chrome's password manager is in
regards to security), but it's just... so __convenient __!

